# May I ask Apple to include my only song in the iTunes Musicstore, thanks



## tree (Sep 26, 2006)

link


----------



## bobw (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/musicmarketing/


----------



## tree (Oct 3, 2006)

Unfornately, I am sorry. I do own a mac mini without a display and my not Applemade notebook gives a very flue picture all the time.


----------



## lbj (Oct 3, 2006)

ditto


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 3, 2006)

tree said:


> ... my not Applemade notebook gives a very flue picture all the time.



What is a 'flue picture' ?


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2006)

Huh? This thread is, ah... Herve!


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2006)

tree said:


> May I ask Apple to include my only song in the iTunes Musicstore, thanks



I don't know, CAN you?


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2006)

I like cake.


----------



## tree (Oct 14, 2006)

Come on over


----------



## Qion (Oct 14, 2006)

Sometimes I like to eat cheese turkeys.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 14, 2006)

The answer to your question is definitely yes. Will Apple approve and post the song? Well, that's up to them.


----------



## lbj (Oct 14, 2006)

... with stellar essence and purple ideas.  

Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 14, 2006)

Oops, pardon me.


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh sure, iTunes is a neon pumped earwig, but some late bloomers joined the Hare Krishnas and ate blintzes with sourcream.  As if Steve Jobs didn't know.  And only 30 pfennigs for critical mass? Much too difficult to get down with your neighbors' nasty thoughts milking your brain. I mean, Pod Casting, my ass.! Oh, did the fat lady fart, yet? I'll go get some balloons. 
___________


----------



## tree (Nov 3, 2006)

If I be honest my mac mini isn't bad. I am a Jbuilder user and it does the job. Thanks Apple!


----------



## tree (Nov 18, 2006)

On the internet I found a rumor that Apple is using AMaDeus technology in the future.


----------



## tree (Dec 7, 2006)

A friend of me said that he thinks of buying an Apple computer because you don't get as much viruses as on a pc.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 7, 2006)

That's wonderful.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> That's wonderful.



Agree.


----------



## Qion (Dec 10, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> Agree



d.


----------



## cybergoober (Dec 14, 2006)

I posted in this thread&#8482;


----------



## tree (Dec 17, 2006)

I am receiving an Ipod Shuffle (the paperclip) for Christmas from my parents.


----------



## Qion (Dec 17, 2006)

tree said:


> I am receiving an Ipod Shuffle (the paperclip) for Christmas from my parents.



You should clip it onto one of your branches.


----------



## Qion (Dec 17, 2006)

Qion said:


> You should clip it onto one of your branches.



Shovin' that turkey.


----------



## tree (Dec 18, 2006)

ssstttt I don't know yet what I am receiving, from the moment there is just one box under the tree. It is the Apple USB-keyboard that I bought myself and that I am using now. I put it back. sssttt Nobody knows this.


----------



## tree (Dec 24, 2006)

I got an iPod Shuffle (paperclip)!


----------



## Qion (Dec 24, 2006)

tree said:


> I got an iPod Shuffle (paperclip)!



May I have it?

*murrs, marfs, and purrs like a beagle*


----------

